# quick accuair v4 wiring question



## shortysink (Sep 8, 2007)

Doing my first air install on a friends 20th. He's running the v4 with dual viair compressors. Biggest question is the wire that goes to ign 12v is it okay to use an amp remote wire? If not what should I use? The rest of it I've got wired and figured out. Minus the purple wire that goes to the lights for the remote.


----------



## LeonGtii (Oct 19, 2012)

My Elevel wire:

ecu/control switch wired to IGN ON 12V

compressors goes to the battery in the engine room

I think this is right


----------



## shortysink (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks man I actually figured that bit out. I ran it off of 75x under the dash. I still didn't have it turning on so I wanted to check all of my powers to see if it was coning through. Somehow untouched one with the multi meter and it kicked on but sounded rather funny. Both compressors were running but there sounded like a knocking in the tank. The compressors did not kick off either. This is a used set up but it has the pressure sensor through the ecu. There is also another sensor on it that I didn't wire in because of the ecu one being present. Here's the kicker we shut the car off and they were still running. I then disconnected the wire that I hooked up to n75x and it still ran so we pulled the fuse at the battery. I'm going to include the diagram I used to run the 2 relays. Mine is wired to the same relay spots however the yellow wire that comes off the ecu goes to spot 85 on one with a second wire connected and going to spot 85 on the other relay. I then also ran the red 12v for the ecu off of one the 87 posts for the compressor power. Any input is appreciated.


----------



## shortysink (Sep 8, 2007)

I actually just noticed from searching that i may have the 3 grounds from the ecu incorrect. I went with the diagram from accuair on this and put those three on one of the corner screws of the manifold. However that technically goes into wood. Would those 3 being not properly grounded be keeping the manifold from turning on? The remote was lighting up though. But I was hoping that those 3 grounds were the issue. If the Mani wasnt powering up then the pressure sensor wouldn't be reading and that would also explain why it didn't kick the compressors off when I disconeected the keyed 12v or killed it with the key.


----------



## shortysink (Sep 8, 2007)

Also although the touch pad was lit up when I tried the controls just to see if it did anything nothing happened. At this point only the lines to and from the tank are connected. No lines for bags are run yet.


----------



## LeonGtii (Oct 19, 2012)

shortysink said:


> Also although the touch pad was lit up when I tried the controls just to see if it did anything nothing happened. At this point only the lines to and from the tank are connected. No lines for bags are run yet.


the easiest way is shoot a mail to ACCU. I did days ago and [email protected] help me fixed problem. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## shortysink (Sep 8, 2007)

Awesome thanks. I'm going to be going over it all tonight and relocating the wiring to make it a lot cleaner. I may get it all figured out on my own. I've been doing a lot of research but I have seen the excellent customer service they have all over.


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

shortysink said:


> I actually just noticed from searching that i may have the 3 grounds from the ecu incorrect. I went with the diagram from accuair on this and put those three on one of the corner screws of the manifold. However that technically goes into wood. Would those 3 being not properly grounded be keeping the manifold from turning on? The remote was lighting up though. But I was hoping that those 3 grounds were the issue. If the Mani wasnt powering up then the pressure sensor wouldn't be reading and that would also explain why it didn't kick the compressors off when I disconeected the keyed 12v or killed it with the key.


Yeah, those need to be grounded. I built my management the same way. I grounded everything (minus the compressors) to the VU4 then ran a wire from the VU4 to a chassis ground.


----------



## shortysink (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks I actually.just moved them directly.to chassis ground. I have the 2 compressor grounds and the grounds off of the relays all going to one common ground. Im going to split those. The previous owner of the setup had to have had it very unorganized. So im going to clean it all up and organize it a lot better and go from there.


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

What management system are you installing? Is it an accuair ecu, switchspeed or e-level or is it a different system with just the VU4 manifold? From what I'm reading you don't have the pressure sensor and relay triggers connected properly. Are you using a digital pressure switch, has a specific plug from the ecu, or a mechanical, runs off a switched 12V? Feel free to pm for a quicker responses and I'll see if I can help you sort this.:beer:


----------



## shortysink (Sep 8, 2007)

OVRWRKD said:


> What management system are you installing? Is it an accuair ecu, switchspeed or e-level or is it a different system with just the VU4 manifold? From what I'm reading you don't have the pressure sensor and relay triggers connected properly. Are you using a digital pressure switch, has a specific plug from the ecu, or a mechanical, runs off a switched 12V? Feel free to pm for a quicker responses and I'll see if I can help you sort this.:beer:


Pm sent. Thanks a bunch. For the record it is switch speed management with built in pressure sensor.


----------



## shortysink (Sep 8, 2007)

Got it running thanks for the help. My problem was the red wire to ecu. I had it connected to compressor power not constant. The wire needs to go directly after the battery before any distribution block fuses.


----------

